# Stuff and Things > Sports >  Fedor shocked so many of his countrymen are draft dodgers

## Big Dummy

-
Surprised Fedor didnt get drafted. They took Belator beast Nemkov though.
-

For me personally, it was a great discovery and a slight shock when you read the news in our country, what is happening in the military registration and enlistment offices and that people are fleeing the draft, Emelianenko told Championat. 
Emelianenko served in the Russian army between 1995-7, first as a military firefighter before becoming a member of the Tank Division near Nizhny Novgorod. Upon completing his service, Emelianenko began competing in MMA for the Rings fight league. 
The legendary heavyweight also revealed that none of the fighters in his team, which includes Bellator light-heavyweight champion Vadim Nemkov, have been enlisted in the war. 
We live for today but we are all getting ready, Emelianenko said.


https://www.bloodyelbow.com/2022/10/...military-draft

----------

Camp (10-05-2022)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

I wonder if they will take Snowdon now that he is a Russian citizen

----------

Big Dummy (10-04-2022),Camp (10-05-2022)

----------


## Call_me_Ishmael

I dont know who Fedor is but he should have looked at some history. 

For example, in the US during the Vietnam war:




> It is now known that, during the Vietnam era, approximately 570,000 young men were classified as draft offenders, and approximately 210,000 were formally accused of draft violations; however, only 8,750 were convicted and only 3,250 were jailed.

----------

Big Dummy (10-04-2022)

----------

